# Gartenhaus Fundament am kleinen Hang



## center (15. März 2022)

Hallo!

Ich brauch für mein neues Gartenhaus ein Fundament. Es soll an einem "sehr" flachen Hang stehen.
Es ist 4m breit und somit 4m in den Hang. Der Hang hat auf die 4 m ca. 25cm Höhenunterschied. 
Ich würde das Fundament mit Betonschalsteinen 25cm hoch rings rum erstellen, innen mit Bauschutt und Kies fast bis oben auffüllen und den Rest mit Beton auffüllen.

Nun die Fragen:
Wie tief müsste ich mit den Betonschalsteinen in die Erde?
Muss ich unter die Betonschalsteine noch etwas machen?
Reicht eine Reihe in der Erde, also 25cm, und dann noch eine Reihe oben drauf?


----------



## trampelkraut (15. März 2022)

Hallo,

ein Fundament sollte frostfrei angelegt werden. Je nach Klimagebiet zwischen 0,8m - 1.2m tief im Erdreich. Vom auffüllen mit Bauschutt und Kies halte ich nichts, erstens muss irgendwann ein anderer (im schlimmsten Fall du selbst) den Bauschutt wieder ausgraben und entsorgen, Und als Fundamentfüllung taugt Bauschutt und Kies auch nicht.

Ich würde das Das Fundament komplett betonieren, gegebenenfalls den obersten Rand mit einer oder zwei Reihen Schalsteinen ausführen.

Ich bin der Meinung wenn man etwas macht sollte man es gleich richtig machen, das erspart späteren Ärger und Mehrarbeit.


----------

